# Hang nails in cuts on Graphtec Craft Robo Pro (CE5000-40-CRP)



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok... probably an easy fix but I have no clue.

We recently started getting these really annoying hang nails. Also sometimes doesn't complete the cut because of these.

Here is a pic because in this case a pic is worth at least a 1000 words.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Clean the blade holder! It may also be an offset issue but more likely the blade holder.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

BTW... Offset set to -5 got a LITTLE better but still pretty far from correct.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

what degree blade are you using?


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

CW... it was pretty gunked up... glad you mentioned that.

BUT... I'm still having the same issues... maybe a TINY bit better but almost unnoticeable.

I cleaned it by just taking the blade out and blowing it out with compressed air. Seemed to do the job, or should I be doing something different?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Take the blade out of the holder and place it on a piece of paper (the blade) Put a slingle drop of clear oil on the blade and roll it in the oil. But the blade back in the holder and give it a couple of turns, take the blade back out and clean off the extra oil. Put it back in and give it another try.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Just the stock one.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Try the oil. Do you know if the blade is a 45 or 60 degree? The degree of the blade will effect the offset. However from what you said I think it is just a dirty/dry blade holder.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Did that oil come with the cutter?

Boy, who knows if I can find that!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

No it did not come with the cutter. If you have any sewing machine oil or just some 3-in-1 oil that will work. Just need to lubricate the bearings in the blade holder a little.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok... I can get that.

Thanks... will update when I get it done.


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

I hate to be the fly in the ointment here but any liquid oil on a blade holder is a quick fix in the long run the liquid will attract dust particles and wear out the bearings. What you need to use is a dry graphite lube which will not attract dust and will make the blade holder last longer.

I use a dry graphite spray and there is also Max V Dry Graphite lube used in pine wood derby and I only mentioned that because it cheap and easy to find at craft stores.

Mike


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

In a previous thread ( http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t146653.html )I read the cause could be the cutting strip just below where the blade travels. Feel it, if there is a groove, your blade was set too low, and you may need to replace the strip. 

I have the same issue as you do and I plan on replacing the strip to see if the hang nails (I like that term) go away.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah... I'm skeptic of the oil (and concerned for the reasons you said)... mainly because after giving it a good cleaning out it seems to turn just fine in there. But I'm seeing no better results on my cuts.

My cutting strip has had a few slices at it for various reasons. It's not terrible though. You say because the depth is too low... you mean... too far out right?

Should I reduce blade depth and see if that helps?


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

> Before your first test cut always make sure that you have the correct blade selected under TOOL: if you are using the black holder w/ the blue knob then you are using the CB09U blade, make sure you see 09U under tool.
> FYI... I can tell you haven' yet learned to use your plotter, you state that you are using or were using the plotters default settings- those settings will not work, the plotter has to be shipped w/ some settings but you always have to optimize- cond. 3 and 4 by default are set to CB15 blade, and if you
> cut w/ these settings and you physically don't have this blade loaded the corners and the over all cut quality will be no good.


I found that in that other thread and I can vouch for it. I changed my condition to 1 and got MUCH better results.

Now I just have to verify in my software because I think we usually control all that via the driver and don't let the machine make the settings.

I'd check right now but a customer is crashed out in the chair in front of that PC.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have use the oil once or twice a year and not had any issues with Roland Blade holders.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If your cutter strip has scratches, change it! Will cause you cutting ills no matter how insignificant they seem.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

white lithium grease in the blade holder piston. work it in by plunging it manually a few times. 

The piston is sticking slightly, so when the head starts moving the blade is not quite down enough. 
This leaves a tiny uncut spot.

Also check the tip of you blade.. it maybe broken off, and the cutting strip... but my money is on the grease.


----------



## maikman (Apr 19, 2011)

This thread is a couple months old, but did you ever find out what the problem was? I'm having the same hang nails on small text cuts.


----------



## Gilligan (Dec 11, 2009)

> I found that in that other thread and I can vouch for it. I changed my condition to 1 and got MUCH better results.


Not to quote myself but.. 

Don't feel bad bumping old threads... I never unsubscribe so I'm always glad to gain any extra info or help anyone that I can.

All these tips given are good ones... it's a matter of finding what is the best solution for your scenario.


----------

